# 46 farmall m conversion



## 53superM (Oct 29, 2015)

i got a 46 farmall m sitting in he shed. it hasnt moved in 15+ years. my pap left it sit and the engine got locked up. my dad started tearing it apart when i was little. I recently had the idea to put a ford 4.9l straight six in it. i know i would probably have to re do the cooling system, but that aint a problem. it was just one of them thoughts i get while im working ground for hours on end, but i was hoping you guys would have some input.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm sure you have already considered the cool factor and the easy things to do, so no need for me to go there. The problems that I see.
The Farmall M engine speed was rated about 1450ish RPMs. Will the Ford engine's torque range may be way higher RPM which would create a ground speed issue. (I have solved ground speed issue on one of by "builds" and if you decide to do it I can give you my ideas, but the belly pump has to go.)
( side note: What do you call a Ford truck with Dual exhaust?...A wheelbarrow.)
Ciphering out some sort of governor may be a trick
Does it still have the belly pump or an aftermarket such as M&W which is driven off of the distributor drive?
I assume you'll have to build new frame rails and lengthen the steering shaft. A second hood will be in order to use for length. It will be a SOB to get the hood to look right with the angled clearance for the steering rod.
Before I junked the original engine, I would take the sparklers out and squirt a bunch of panther piss in there and let it sit for a week or so. Either put it in 5th and try to rock it to break the engine free, or&#8230;if you have a temper like mine&#8230; find which cylinder is on compression (Pull the valve cover and see which cylinder has both valves closed); make an adapter to screw into the spark plug hole, hook hydraulic hose to adapter; hook other end of hydraulic hose to another tractor; stand back and "giver hell easy!"
I've seen a few builds (besides the Funk conversions) and rarely see anyone actually use the tractor afterwards. Saw a 6.2J diesel in a AC WD at an antique tractor pull. They regulated it to 4 MPH, so the regular ol WDs (as well as other tractors in the class) could run full throttle in 1st gear&#8230;The 6.2J engine could only run low RPMs, and powered out long before the other tractors.
After all of that wet blanket, I must say that I hope you do breath life back into the ole girl&#8230;one way or another.
73, Mark


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

BTO near me has two SM with 318 Mopar motors run hay tedders ,grinder mixers ,augers and silo blowers with them . They also made a power unit out of a JD 6600 combine.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I would just rebuild what you have. Unless, you just have to do it. :lol:


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You may have to stretch the frame to get the Ford in. I have a Ford 300 setting in the shed if you need an overall length. Governor should not be a big deal as Ford used both the 200 and the 300 in industrial applications. Unless you want to use an EFI engine. The M engine itself is easy to rebuild . . .


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, my old Ford 640 combine (built by Claas) uses a Ford 300 I-6 engine (the industrial version, which is sleeved). It uses a belt-driven governor to regulate the speed to the load so the straw walkers run at the correct speed. I know some catalog (Shoup or Worthington or something) used to offer the aftermarket belt-driven governors for those old combines, since the governors would eventually go out and have to be replaced, and the dealers don't really service most parts anymore...

I know a lot of those old gasser combines used to use belt-driven governors... If you're going to work with that tractor, you'll need a governor on it...

That's where I'd start...

Later! OL JR


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

My thought is if the engine is seized from setting, it probably can be unsized.

If it's a family tractor, I'd restore it in it's original condition.


----------



## 53superM (Oct 29, 2015)

that was just an idea i got when i was working ground. i will probably end up unlocking it at some point. i gotta replace all the parts ive "borrowed" off of it over the years.


----------

